# Wiring for a septic pump..



## FireChief51 (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking for ideas on wiring a septic pump. Im going to be running two 3/4 in PVC conduits from the house to the manhole. I was wanting to know if it is permissible by code to run one conduit. I want to put a 20amp circuit in the conduit with a 18/2 twisted shielded cable. What do you think...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

FireChief51 said:


> Looking for ideas on wiring a septic pump. Im going to be running two 3/4 in PVC conduits from the house to the manhole. I was wanting to know if it is permissible by code to run one conduit. I want to put a 20amp circuit in the conduit with a 18/2 twisted shielded cable. What do you think...


$£it flows down hill.

IBTL


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

12-2 UF for the pump, 14-2 UF for the alarm. I've never used an 18-2 shield that was rated for underground.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FireChief51 said:


> Looking for ideas on wiring a septic pump. Im going to be running two 3/4 in PVC conduits from the house to the manhole. I was wanting to know if it is permissible by code to run one conduit. I want to put a 20amp circuit in the conduit with a 18/2 twisted shielded cable. What do you think...


You need all your wires to be good for 600 volts.

I don't think that 18/2 twisted shielded cable is good for that.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

why wouldn't 300v cable (rated for wet location) be allowed ? (he didn't mention the v but I'm assuming it's not >240 for a house?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wildleg said:


> why wouldn't 300v cable (rated for wet location) be allowed ? (he didn't mention the v but I'm assuming it's not >240 for a house?


Because I said so...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wildleg said:


> why wouldn't 300v cable (rated for wet location) be allowed ? (he didn't mention the v but I'm assuming it's not >240 for a house?


*300.3 (C) Conductors of Different Systems.*
(1) 600 Volts, Nominal, or Less. Conductors of ac and dc
circuits, rated 600 volts, nominal, or less, shall be permitted
to occupy the same equipment wiring enclosure, cable, or
raceway. All conductors shall have an insulation rating
equal to at least the maximum circuit voltage applied to any
conductor within the enclosure, cable, or raceway.
*
Informational Note No. 1:* See 725.136(A) for Class 2 and
Class 3 circuit conductors.
*
Informational Note No. 2:* See 690.4(B) for photovoltaic
source and output circuits.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> *300.3 (C) Conductors of Different Systems.*
> (1) 600 Volts, Nominal, or Less. Conductors of ac and dc
> circuits, rated 600 volts, nominal, or less, shall be permitted
> to occupy the same equipment wiring enclosure, cable, or
> ...


like I said . . .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wildleg said:


> like I said . . .


What?:blink:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> What?:blink:


you posted it, but you didn't read it ??



> All conductors shall have an insulation rating
> equal to at least the maximum circuit voltage applied to any
> conductor within the enclosure, cable, or raceway.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

FireChief51 said:


> Looking for ideas on wiring a septic pump. Im going to be running two 3/4 in PVC conduits from the house to the manhole. I was wanting to know if it is permissible by code to run one conduit. I want to put a 20amp circuit in the conduit with a 18/2 twisted shielded cable. What do you think...


get yourself a 10" flowerpot, park it next to the manhole, make all your splices in it, and seal the crap outta it

~CS~


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Buy some Beldon.


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> get yourself a 10" flowerpot, park it next to the manhole, make all your splices in it, and seal the crap outta it
> 
> ~CS~


 Can You give Me the code reference on Flower pots ?


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Is this a residential sewerage lift pump? If not, watch out for classified area designations inside the wet well. You can't run conduit into a sewerage wet well without an air gap or explosion proof seal fitting to stop vapor transfer into the conduit system. Sewerage going septic = methane.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

SteveBayshore said:


> Is this a residential sewerage lift pump? If not, watch out for classified area designations inside the wet well. You can't run conduit into a sewerage wet well without an air gap or explosion proof seal fitting to stop vapor transfer into the conduit system. Sewerage going septic = methane.


Sounds like sage advice.

Usually my explosion proof fittings going out of the septic tank was a whole tube of silicone. :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

toolaholic said:


> Can You give Me the code reference on Flower pots ?


One o' these tooldude>








cheaper than methane proof gear, and certainly beats hanging your head in it all to check splices

better yet would be a PT 4x4, w/disco, within sight (430),just hard to talk mama into an extra birdhouse perch....

~CS~


----------



## FireChief51 (Apr 29, 2013)

I ended up running a separate conduit. I ran the LV in a separate conduit. While doing the job, somebody asked if i could bury the JB at the man hole. I told him it couldnt be done. Has anybody heard of burying the JB for the connections at the manhole? What height do most mount the JB at the manhole?
Thanks


----------

